
Boost mobile GPU performance by 60%, less power hungry, too - tfcata
https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/06/06/honor-announces-gpu-turbo-a-turbocharger-for-your-smartphone-graphics/
======
tfcata
My other submission of the same story only appear for less than a minute or
so. I could see it in my submission list, but not on the first three pages.
Why?

